

Clifford Stoll calls BS on the internet in 1995 - drm237
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/925-clifford-stoll-calls-bs-on-the-internet-in-1995

======
tim2
I agree with the quoted guy in many ways. Perhaps we should congratulate him
on how well he foresaw the difficulty in adapting these services to the web.

And the internet has made physical shopping obsolete? Not April 1st yet... I'm
sure this idea would cause my girlfriend to burst into laughter.

